# Meet Dre :)



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

We finally brought Dre home last night. He has been absolutely wonderful! Very confident fellow. Not a fan of going into the crate, but settles down within 5 minutes. No accidents in the house yet, but we do take him out every 2 hours or so.

Cat is keeping distance and Dre pays no attention to him whatsoever, but the cat is visibly upset. First time in 13 years he refused to sleep on by side. I'm sure he will be OK in a couple of days though.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwww... Dre is just adorable!! Congratulations!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Welcome home Dre. We have had Dharma now for 3 weeks. We have 2 cats. Dharma chases them and barks at them. She stalks the one cats tail all the time. The other one just hisses at her. Definitely noses out of joint still. The pack order has changed....... give them a chance to get used to each other. It will come. I have definitely noticed a change in my 2 cats. This ranges from the cats always sitting on the counters on top of the fridge or in the windows. I have to put their food up high or she will eat it. BEWARE of the cat litter! it is yummy to the puppy!


----------



## cfrea (May 31, 2013)

solefald said:


> We finally brought Dre home last night. He has been absolutely wonderful! Very confident fellow. Not a fan of going into the crate, but settles down within 5 minutes. No accidents in the house yet, but we do take him out every 2 hours or so.
> 
> Cat is keeping distance and Dre pays no attention to him whatsoever, but the cat is visibly upset. First time in 13 years he refused to sleep on by side. I'm sure he will be OK in a couple of days though.


What breeder did you get your dog from?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Our cat was incredibly jealous, but adapted, eventually. 
I just posted on cats ... Our cat spent three moths in the basement, eventually had enough and joined his new V friend (sort of).
I ended up favoring the dog, it is an incredibly demanding breed... Lost 16 lbs along the way, I used to have a beer after work, now I hate beer and have good long walk or run or bike ride with the dog, instead.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Dre is a cutie!! 
I have 3 cats - Kiya treats each one different - the 20lb she sleeps with and washes his ears on occasion; the middle cat - the two chase each other - gets a little intense at times that i need to break it up; the third cat she stalks. This cat barely comes downstairs anymore. Poor girl! She was always the shy one of the group.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

? is that Dr Dre - does the pup RAP - He's a beauty !!!!


----------



## VelcroV (Apr 25, 2013)

Aww he's a cutie! Congrats


----------



## Lyndam (Aug 22, 2013)

Beautiful. We brought our Pup, Ruby home July 29th and. I can't imagine life without her now. Our 13 year old cat was not best pleased and at first the pup seemed vulnerable except thankfully for the first week Mishka ( cute name for a very feisty cat) totally blanked her except once when they accidentally were on each other he bloodied her ear. The pup now still wants to be friends but the the cat has only reached acceptance/ tolerance if I am between them or the pup is calm (lol) and at least 3 yards away. 

If only I had my cat's unequivocal body language then Ruby would be fully trained now !


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I had to put our cats on Felaway which is a simulated feline facial pheromone in a diffuser to get the cats to settle down. Our one cat went through depression and got both physically and mentally ill and would not go to the bathroom even though he was eating and drinking. An expensive visit to the vet- We had to completely rethink the whole office set up for both the cats and the dog who were sharing the room for crates and litter boxes. The dogs crate is in our bedroom now and she eats in her crate. The cats have their food on the freezer outside of the office. The isolation of dog vs cat things seems to have solved most of the issues. Other than now the dog just barks at the cats and the guinea pigs and the cats just hiss or swat the dog. Occasionally the cats will check out the dog if she is sleeping. It is definitely a work in progress.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

After owning the cat for 13+ years I stumbled across the anti-anxiety shelf at Petco, and boy, I am glad I did. 

I picked up few different things to try:
1. http://www.petcomfortzone.com/
2. http://www.homeopet.com/products/behavior-anxiety-stress/feline-anxiety-relief
3. Some calming treats

Calming treats were a waste of money, he would not eat them, but the Comfort Zone and the HomeoPet drops worked wonders. Within couple of hours the cat was on the couch with us, but on the other side. A day or two later he is pretty much back to normal self. He accepted the new "weird hairless cat" and has no problems hanging out literally 2" from Dre's face. Sleeps on the bed with me again and even sleeps on the bed when Dre is sleeping on it after breakfast... 

The only time when cat does not seem happy is when Dre wants to play with him. Hi hisses, runs away but not even 2 minutes later he is back in the living room, inches away from the dog. Waiting for another round  We do try to teach Dre to be clam in front of the cat and either sit or lay down. He got it for the most part, but its pretty hard for a puppy to contain his energy and the desire to play. One thing for sure, he is not scared of the cat a single bit. When Dre is sleeping on the couch, the cat would come out, do his weird sideways i-am-a-very-scary-cat dance, tap Dre's head and bolt into the closet. One of the most hilarious things i've ever seen. 

Oh yeah, back to Dre  He turned 11 weeks old yesterday. He was 10 1/2 lbs when we go him home. I weighed him last night before dinner and he is up to 18 lbs now! I am constantly afraid that I am overfeeding him, but he looks absolutely fine, I can still see the ribs and he has more energy than ever. He is on Orijen Puppy food - 1 1/2 cups a day, plus treats of all sorts and poops no less than 5-6 times a day. Taking him in for another round of booster shots tonight. Will see what the vet says about his weight.

Attaching a picture of him taking an online course on heeling last weekend and a couple from the beach 

Oh yeah.... I'm 6lbs down


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

haha, I might have to enroll Scout in some of those online courses. He's looking great!


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

Dre looks great. Hes the same weight as his brother Ruger. Is Dre biting a lot? Our Ruger is getting better at no biting but still has his shark attacks daily. Here is a pic of Dre's brother. BTW I heard Dre is famous. Congrats.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

So, looks like we got ourselves a Hungarian Showering Dog. Dre just barges into the shower while I am in there, plops down and just chills there. He also finds the vacuum cleaner to be the most awesome thing in the entire world. He drops everything and runs towards it as if it was his long lost brother  Him and cat are getting along much better now, but the cat is still rather annoyed by 25lbs of pure muscle trying to chase him around the house. 

He turned 3 month old yesterday, so we took him on a little hike in the canyon next to our house. Lesson learned: 6ft. leash is not good on hikes. Bringing 30ft check cord next time. 

Also had to buy a new camera. iPhone is not sufficient enough for any kind of quality wiggle worm photography, unless the wiggle worm is sleeping on the couch


----------

